# Die besten Spieler der Welt: Unglaubliche Skills von Profi-Spielern im Video-Special



## TheKhoaNguyen (2. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die besten Spieler der Welt: Unglaubliche Skills von Profi-Spielern im Video-Special* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die besten Spieler der Welt: Unglaubliche Skills von Profi-Spielern im Video-Special


----------



## Lordex (2. August 2011)

UNd was is am dem BC2 Video jetzt so super Skill Master mäßig? Lauter Kills zusammenschneiden kann ich auch..... also nix besonderes! Und alle Sachen die da gezeigt werden hab ich auch schon geschafft.....also von daher!


----------



## moeykaner (2. August 2011)

Get Quaked 3 is immernoch eins meiner Lieblinge!


----------



## Vordack (2. August 2011)

Alle Videos die ich bis jetzt angeschaut habe waren einfach "Zusammenschnitte" von coolen Szenen. Die hat jeder einmal.

Von besten Spielern will ich da nicht reden. Viel interessanter wäre doch ein komplettes BC2 oder Q3 Match in dem jemand richtig abgeht.


----------



## his1nightmare (2. August 2011)

Zu einem gewissen Teil ist die News nett, zumal sie praktisch gleich derer ist, die vor kurzem gepostet wurde um Konsolenspielern zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt.
Zum anderen hat sie einfach nur peinliche Fehler.

In erster Linie: Street Fighter 3: Third Strike, nicht SF4, ich -verbitte- mir die beiden zu verwechseln, zokmfg.
Zweitens, Super Meat Boy im Roundup mit drin? Will man pures Auswendiglernen in einem vom dfc her STARK überbewerteten Spiel gleichsetzen mit dem was professionelle Spieler, und professionell ist durch Einkommen definiert, leiste(te)n?
Sollte man nicht auch gleich ein paar bekannte Devil May Cry Spieler auffahren?
Oder wenigstens einen Titel nehmen, welcher wirklich von Fähigkeiten zeugen kann, bspw. F-Zero GX? Oder so ziehmlich jedes japanische mainstream Shoot 'Em up (Ikaruga ist zwar nichts für Casuals, aber es geht noch viel extremer).

Und wo bleiben die Painkiller matches? Vo0, Fatal1ty? Ihr fährt Starcraft 2 Momente aus aber keine aus Warcraft 3, wo, schon von der Zeit her die es existiert, viel krasseres in z.B. Sachen Micro geleistet wurde?

PCGames ist offensichtlich kein E-Sport-Magazin, aber sowas hier ist einfach nicht durchdacht.


----------



## a3507742 (2. August 2011)

Hier wohl eines der besten Quake Live Matches (Av3k vs toxjq): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S59sXXggMb8


----------



## Skyler93 (2. August 2011)

Das soll der beste BFBC2 Spieler sein? Ganz ehrlich ers gut, aber ich denk ich bin besser 
Sucht nach Sgt.Enigma in Youtube, das ist höchstwahrscheinlich der beste 
Hat sogar ne Alpha einladung bekommen, nur weil er so gut ist


----------



## Skyler93 (2. August 2011)

UND JA er tut ganze Gameplay Szenen zeigen, fehler macht jeder Spieler, nur er nicht soviele


----------



## STuK4 (2. August 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Alle Videos die ich bis jetzt angeschaut habe waren einfach "Zusammenschnitte" von coolen Szenen. Die hat jeder einmal.
> 
> Von besten Spielern will ich da nicht reden. Viel interessanter wäre doch ein komplettes BC2 oder Q3 Match in dem jemand richtig abgeht.



Also das zweite Quake 3 Match Video macht das ziemlich gut und ist sehr beeindruckend.

Und richtige bC2-maps gibt es nicht, da giobt es keine ernst zu nehmende Team on Team-Szene.

Hab mir noch nicht alles angeguckt ist sicherlich noch ein paar coole Videos dabei.

Sicherlich kennen Kenner der Spiele immmer noch ein paar noch bessere Videos,
aber nett ist das Special auf jedenfall.

Allerdings muss ich kritisieren dasss das BC2 Vid furchtbar alt und furchtbar schlecht ist da hab ich schon weit besseres gesehen edittechnisch als auch fragtechnisch ( da bin ich auch nicht schlechter).

Außerdem besteht das CSS Video von Clayman nachweislich aus gehackten und gefakten Szenen.

Schade find ich es hinzu dass es keine Videos zu Call of Duty 2 odetr Call of duty 4 mit Promod (geile Mod die CoD 4 E-sport-tauglich gemacht hat)
gab, da es da auch interessantes zu sehen gibt und speziell CoD4 sich dort noch großer Beliebtheit erfreut.


----------



## HellsHorst (2. August 2011)

Da will ich aber mal sehen wie ein Konsolenspieler den Kill in BF1942 hinbekommt


----------



## fsm (2. August 2011)

...genau aus diesem Grund spiele ich kein Multiplayer^^


----------



## sXeAlika (2. August 2011)

OMG der marine split von happy war ja GODLIKE! ich frag mich nur warum kein cod 4 promod dabei ist.. ich fnide das auf jeden fall viel erstaunlicher las cs oder bf..


----------



## kornhill (2. August 2011)

sXeAlika schrieb:


> OMG der marine split von happy war ja GODLIKE!


 
Ohne Worte. Das war anders krass.....


----------



## MICHI123 (2. August 2011)

Das CSS Video ist schon verdammt nice. Wie oft der das ganze Team auseinander nimmt. Oder die Szene wo er das ganze Team Glockt nur mit Headshots,  jeder schuss ein Hit, unglaublich.Jedoch sind auch Public Matches dabei, und das sagt natürlich herzlich wenig aus eigentlich, aber fett ist das trotzdem.


----------



## MrFob (2. August 2011)

OK, die Shooter Zusammenschnitte sind echt nicht so der Hit. So was kann ich auch zusammenschneiden. Aber die Hand von dem SC2 Spieler (+was da auf dem Bildschirm abgeht) ist ja nur noch krass!


----------



## Renox1 (2. August 2011)

In Battlefield Bad Company 2 bin ich der beste Spieler der Welt. Denn ich spiele besser als der im Video.


----------



## Renox1 (2. August 2011)

Das Css Video ist auch gefaked, als ob immer 3-4 Leute zur gleichen Zeit um die selbe ecke kommen!


----------



## Renox1 (2. August 2011)

Lächerlich sowas. "Skill". Es gibt immer bessere.


----------



## LorD-AcE (2. August 2011)

Also das Bad Company Video würde ich nicht als Skill bezeichnen, dass is ganz normales Gameplay, ausserdem nutzt er ständig den 40MM-Grenadelauncher und einfacher gehts nun echt nicht mehr. Es sind ein paar wenige echt gute Frags dabei, aber das meiste ist dann doch eher Standard.


----------



## ADBtv (2. August 2011)

Also der Tetris typ is ja der wahnsinn. Ich hab einen Lachanfall bekommen wie der dann 1 minute lang die unsichtbaren dinger gelöst hat  Hut ab!


----------



## SupaGrowby (2. August 2011)

Tetris ist eben doch der Sport der Götter. Ich geh' jetzt aufs Klo und spiele 'ne Runde!


----------



## DerElfenritter (2. August 2011)

Counter-Strike - normal, Counter-Strike Source - war ich mal besser, BC2 und BF 1942 - akzeptabel aber nichts besonderes, quake - normal, sc2 - gibt ebenfalls besseres, ikaruga und st - kann ich net beurteilen, smb - kp bin j&p suchti, sowas is da standard bei mir, tf2 - aufjedenfall nice


DAs einzige was mich ehct umgehaun hat war das Tetris Video, das ist einfach mal nur abartig geil, verrückte Japaner DD sowas würde ich niemals im leben schaffen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. August 2011)

also den bei cs source find ich schon ziemlich gut respekt. hab gestern einen bei steam gesehen, der in den letzten 2 wochen insgesamt 219 stunden cs gespielt hat, vllt war er das ja


----------



## Wiisel (2. August 2011)

"Die" Ikaruga Spieler ist übrigens nur einer was schon sehr beeindruckend ist wie ich finde.


----------



## epitaph119 (2. August 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Das Css Video ist auch gefaked, als ob immer 3-4 Leute zur gleichen Zeit um die selbe ecke kommen!


 Richtig und guckt euch mal das Fadenkreuz bei 1:28 an. Außerdem scheinen die Gegner nicht mal Kevlar zu tragen und einen Helm schon erst gar nicht.


----------



## killerkartoffel (2. August 2011)

Weder der TF2, noch der BC2 Spieler sind Profis, das ist ganz normales Niveau, nichts Übernatürliches. CS Video stammt höchstwahrscheinlich auch von nem Möchtegern, coole Szenen zusammenschneiden kann ja jeder, weiß der Geier wie viele Partien er gebraucht hat um die Szenen zusammenzukriegen und ob die überhaupt "echt", also nicht gestellt sind.

Einzig die SC2 Vids stammen offensichtlich von ProGamern, da merkt man deutlich, dass die in einer ganz anderen Liga spielen als wir Normalsterblichen


----------



## solidus246 (2. August 2011)

Der Kill aus BF1942 war ja wohl mega


----------



## Cadel (2. August 2011)

WTF, wie erbärmlich müsst ihr in BFBC2 sein, wenn das für euch Profis sind O.o
peinlich,peinlich


----------



## Sirius89 (2. August 2011)

Dat Marinesplit. O_O
Von so nem Micro kann unser einer als Gold League Spieler nur träumen. -_-

Losiras Hände sind auch krass.


----------



## BornToBeHere (2. August 2011)

Eindeutig fehlt Call of Duty 4!
Z.B. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5poTvpiM-Q


----------



## Nick1313 (2. August 2011)

Zum Thema Bad Company 2 .. ‪FULL METAL 2 - Bad Company 2 Montage by Threatty‬‏ - YouTube

Ich wünsche viel Spaß.


----------



## Lordex (2. August 2011)

BornToBeHere schrieb:


> Eindeutig fehlt Call of Duty 4!
> Z.B.
> ‪Mazarini and paradox : Play With Soul ( MAZADOX )‬‏ - YouTube


 Is ja ganz nett aber genauso zusammen geschnittene Szenen...... Is also nichts besonderes, weil wenn man nach zusammen geschnittenen Szenen geht, dann is jeder nen Gott in dem jeweiligen Game!



Nick1313 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Bad Company 2 .. ‪FULL METAL 2 - Bad Company 2 Montage by Threatty‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> Ich wünsche viel Spaß.



Coole Sachen bei keine Frage aber auchhier is wieder alles  Zusammengeschnitten UND in dem Vid so wie bei 6:20 auf jedenfall  gestellt!


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (2. August 2011)

beim cs vid is ne richtig gute muke.
aber der typ macht fast nur headshots. eher komisch oder???


----------



## Gemos (2. August 2011)

Meist sind die guten Spieler die Freaks, die nichts besseres zu tun haben!


----------



## Famer555 (2. August 2011)

Cadel schrieb:


> WTF, wie erbärmlich müsst ihr in BFBC2 sein, wenn das für euch Profis sind O.o
> peinlich,peinlich


 
Sign, das ist für mich normal...


----------



## stawacz (2. August 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> In Battlefield Bad Company 2 bin ich der beste Spieler der Welt. Denn ich spiele besser als der im Video.


 

<-------------------es kann nur einen geben


aber mal ehrlich,besondere sachen waren da jetzt nich dabei....hab vorhin erst am falschirm hängend 2 tanks zerlegt und als ich unten ankam noch 3 soldaten...

http://www.bfbc2.eu/de/pc/stats/=StAwAcZ=


----------



## kotec (2. August 2011)

Zum Thema css...
 Jungs ich weiß nicht was ihr glaub aber, dass ich alles völlig legitime Kills von richtig guten Spieler. Man braucht zwar einige Zeit aber schlussendlich ist es bei CS sowie bei CSS in den Profiliegen nichts besonderes!

Wer da nicht immer versucht den Gegner mit einem Headshot umzubringen ist im falschen Spiel bzw wird es nicht weit bringen.

Ich spreche hier aus eigener Erfahrung. Man braucht zwar eine lange Zeit bis man vorhersagen kann wo die Gegner kommen und was sie machen bzw bei welchen Ecken sie auftauchen und wie hoch man die Waffe richten muss um einen Kill zu machen. Aber es geht!

Nach einer gewissen Zeit hat man einfach das Gespür für alle Waffe sei es AWP, Glock, Magnum, AK , M16 etc...


Natürlich ist das Video nur ein "Best of"... Glaubt ihr in einem Frag-movie will man sehen wie einer ne Minute herumschleicht und nur versucht den Gegner zu erhören ????


----------



## moeykaner (2. August 2011)

Für Lordex http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6NuMyXw1Hs


----------



## STuK4 (3. August 2011)

kotec schrieb:


> Zum Thema css...
> Jungs ich weiß nicht was ihr glaub aber, dass ich alles völlig legitime Kills von richtig guten Spieler. Man braucht zwar einige Zeit aber schlussendlich ist es bei CS sowie bei CSS in den Profiliegen nichts besonderes!
> 
> Wer da nicht immer versucht den Gegner mit einem Headshot umzubringen ist im falschen Spiel bzw wird es nicht weit bringen.
> ...


 Selbst der Editor hat zugegeben dass es gestellte Szenen gab und die Spieler sind allesamt Non-Lan-Spieler die nicht besonders glaubwürdig sind, natürlich heissst das nicht zwingend dass sie hacken aber das alles zieht die Glaubhaftigkeit der Frags schon arg in den Dreck. Und ein paar Frags sehen schon arg nach hax aus.(korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege aber so hab ichs mitgekriegt)


----------



## fonetica (3. August 2011)

naja grad was das bfbc2 video betrifft kann ich keine spur von unglaublichen skillz entdecken fands ziemlich UNTERwältigend was den im vid gezeigten "skill" angeht


----------



## Sporti911 (3. August 2011)

Also ich kann meinen vorgängern nur zustimmen der typ im BFBC2 video ist einfach nur ein tuber oder der macht keine besonderen Skillshots.
Warum gibt es immer nur Shooter wo die leute Unglaubliche Skills haben sollen gibt auch Rennspiele wo kranke Typen unterwegs sind z.b. DIRT3,Forza 3 oder auch GT5 ?


----------



## Maiernator (3. August 2011)

Naja das Micro Video von Sc2 haut mich auch nicht wirklich vom Hocker.
 Habich schon vor Wochen gesehn und fand es da schon nicht so wahnsinnig toll. Sc2 zeichnet sich eh nicht nur extrem heftiges Micro aus, sondern durch verflucht gutes Macro.
Der Typ von Bf sieht mehr nach nem Noobtuber aus, als nen wirklicher Progamer. Das Problem bei online Shootern sind die teils gravierenden Ping Differenzen und die Flut von Hackern etc.. Lan Turnier Spieler sind als Referenz deutlich besser geeignet als irgendwelche Ranglisten im Internet.


----------



## MrAss (3. August 2011)

Das Cs 1.6 Video ist ziemlich gut, deutlich über dem Standart, so etwas bekommt man nur in der EPS bzw. Profiligen zu sehen. 
BFBC2 naja, und Css auch nicht wirklich pralle 

Aber der Starcraft spieler ist richtig gut


----------



## skuzzlebert (4. August 2011)

Das is übrigens nich street fighter 4 sondern 3 alpha soweit ich weiss


----------



## badboycompany (6. August 2011)

Hab mir jetzt mal das bfbc2 Video angeschaut und musste feststellen das vieles sehr gute action ist. andererseits muss ich sagen das ich mit meiner sv98 oder mg3 sehr viel hinbringe was weit aus dem realismusgrad raus geht ich bin im SUI clan der nur 14 man stark ist aber Spieler hat die manchmal zimmlich stark sein können mit 285 punktepro minute oder 2.00 Kill Death haben solche sind dann manchmal stärker als der spieler den wir gsehen haben.


----------



## badboycompany (6. August 2011)

Also der Tetris Spieler hat mich warhaftig total überumpelt, als wäre es schon zu beginn nicht schon sehr hart, ist es bis zum schluss sogar unsichtbar und er macht weiter wie nix wäre Repect im höchsten masse!!!


----------



## Bonobo (6. August 2011)

also BC2 frags auf der konsole iss ja mal die totale verarsche, da gibs einen in CoD 6 der macht nur noscope sniper kills mit dieser beknackten autoaim funktion, kann man also nicht ernst nehmen. shooter für konsolen -.-


----------



## xe3r (6. August 2011)

Was auf jedenfall fehlt sind die Skiller die Guitar Hero auf höchste Stufe spielen. Die sind schön an zu schauen.


----------



## FlorianStangl (6. August 2011)

xe3r schrieb:


> Was auf jedenfall fehlt sind die Skiller die Guitar Hero auf höchste Stufe spielen. Die sind schön an zu schauen.


 Nein, die sind deprimierend


----------



## tris21 (6. August 2011)

sry aber ich bin mir 100% sicher das der kerl bei css cheatet


----------



## Everdevil (8. August 2011)

Super Meat Boy, das wär kein spiel für mich. da würd ich so ausrasten denk ich 
und der tetris typ war auch der knaller  O.o


----------



## heiduei (14. August 2011)

WHAT THE HOLY FUCKING SHIT ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!???? xDDDDDDDDDD WIE GEIL !!!!!!


----------



## Croyt (7. Januar 2012)

bei battleifield 3 müsst ihr nicht nur solche "luckshot's" reinposten... postet lieber Sgt. Enigma, der hat's wirklich drauf.


----------



## Gemos (7. Januar 2012)

Tolle Videos! Allerdings sind das alles Freaks mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit nichts anderes machen!


----------



## SnowmanGER (7. Januar 2012)

Ich war einst einer der besten Battlefield 2142 Spieler. Doch dann bekam ich einen Pfeil ins Knie...


----------



## theonlysurcher (7. Januar 2012)

Mir persönlich fehlt hierbei CoD 4. Gerade in diesem Spiel gibt es VIELE Sachen, wo gute Spieler am Werk sind. Und die Videos von MW3...schön wenn man sowas kann, aber dies sind nicht die besten Spieler der Welt, mal ehrlich!


----------



## CracktoLife (7. Januar 2012)

Ich spiele seit fast 8 Jahren css, esl und pub, und das video von clayman ist nichts als erbärmliches gecheate. Da ist außerdem nicht ein einziger namenhafter spieler dabei.

Aktuell ist verygames das beste css-team. Die einzigen in europa, die da zur zeit noch einigermaßen mithalten können, sind mtw. 

Master Of France [ VERYGAMES vs L.D.L.C ] - YouTube

Nächstes mal also bitte nicht cheatende kinder mit guten spielern verwechseln.


----------



## MasterOhh (7. Januar 2012)

Ich frage mich gerade was Leute dazu bringt jedes Match das sie zocken aufzuzeichnen nur damit sie dann am Ende aus 1000 Stunden Videomaterial nen 5 Minuten Best Of zusammenschneiden können.
Ich glaube erst an echtes Können wenn die Poser ihre "Skill0r Moves" mehrfach und ungeschnitten in einer Runde durchziehen können. Alles andere is nur Glück das jeder, auch der schlechteste Spieler, rein statistisch mal hat....


----------



## Corsa500 (7. Januar 2012)

CracktoLife schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit fast 8 Jahren css, esl und pub, und das video von clayman ist nichts als erbärmliches gecheate. Da ist außerdem nicht ein einziger namenhafter spieler dabei.
> 
> Aktuell ist verygames das beste css-team. Die einzigen in europa, die da zur zeit noch einigermaßen mithalten können, sind mtw.
> 
> ...


 Kann ich so nur unterschreiben, stört mich auch dass ausgerechnet Clayman da angeführt ist, was, nachgewiesenermaßen, gestellt und gecheatet ist. Mein allerliebster CSS-Fragmovie ist ein mTw-Zusammenschnitt - bekannte Spieler, großartige Bearbeitung und GENIALES Gameplay: Counter-Strike Source FragMovie mTw 2008-2009 HD_Best CSS Movie - YouTube


----------



## Monolize (7. Januar 2012)

bitte macht doch mal was mit den embedded playern von YT. kotzt ziemlich hart an, das bei JEDEM! klick sich ein neuer tab öffnet und dann 2 videos laufen.


----------



## Yellowbear (7. Januar 2012)

Monolize schrieb:


> bitte macht doch mal was mit den embedded playern von YT. kotzt ziemlich hart an, das bei JEDEM! klick sich ein neuer tab öffnet und dann 2 videos laufen.


 
Ich hab mich auch schon gewundert! Ist total nervig und es geht hundertprozentig auch anders.


----------



## d00mfreak (7. Januar 2012)

Naja, BF3 Video Nr2. beweist ja gut, dass DICE mal was machen sollte, die aktuelle Sniper Pest in den Griff zu bekommen. Mittlerweile spielen gefühlte 60 bis 80% Sniper.


----------



## Rollora (7. Januar 2012)

Also das einzige mal wo ich Skill gesehen hab war bei LosirA (Starcraft 2) das andere war sonst verdammt viel luck das jeder mal haben kann (zusammengeschnitten).
Sowohl in Quake 3/Live, als auch in BF, Counter Strike usw hatte ich hunderte ähnliche Killmoves und ich bin ein Noob wie ihn die Welt selten gesehen hat ^^ (ich spiel nach wie vor aus Spaß, nicht weil ich ein Pro werden will)


SnowmanGER schrieb:


> Ich war einst einer der besten Battlefield  2142 Spieler. Doch dann bekam ich einen Pfeil ins Knie...


 Ach komm, die "Arrow to the knee" Jokes sind doch 1. nur im englischen  lustig (sonst klingen sie so dämlich nachgemacht) und zweitens  so  ausgelutscht (und bärtig)... und dann war der nichtmal so besonders, wie  berühmt ist denn das BF 2142 wirklich (auch wenns das einzige war, was  mich gereizt hat)


Maiernator schrieb:


> Naja das Micro Video von Sc2 haut mich auch nicht wirklich vom Hocker.
> Habich schon vor Wochen gesehn und fand es da schon nicht so wahnsinnig  toll. Sc2 zeichnet sich eh nicht nur extrem heftiges Micro aus, sondern  durch verflucht gutes Macro.


 Das ist doch quatsch: erstens kommts auf die Rasse an (Zerg mehr Macro, Terran mehr micro, Toss was dazwischen) zweitens wechselt er sichtbar zwischen Microing und Macroing und drittens möcht ich mal sehen, dass du bei bestimmten Matchups (etwa ZvZ wenn Speedlings und Banelings versuchen die jeweils andere Mineral line zu treffen und der andere Spieler das versucht zu verhindern) deinen Kopf mit Macro aus der Schlinge ziehst. Blödsinn einfach, SC2 ist auf hohem niveau extrem Microlastig, gerade als Terraner und daran sieht man auch, warum nur in Korea, wo sie 300+ APM haben (eben enormes Micro zum Macro) die Terraner so stark sind und als Imba gelten


MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade was Leute dazu bringt  jedes Match das sie zocken aufzuzeichnen nur damit sie dann am Ende aus  1000 Stunden Videomaterial nen 5 Minuten Best Of zusammenschneiden  können.


Naja Kids eben die glauben sie sind dann was besseres. Ich kann mich an die CS 1.6 Zeiten erinnern wo es HUNDERTE dieser Videos gab und in den Videos waren die hälfte der User erstens unter 14 und zweitens wegen cheatens banned 


BornToBeHere schrieb:


> Eindeutig fehlt Call of Duty 4!
> Z.B.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5poTvpiM-Q


 naja, so schön das Video auch ist, diese zusammengeschnittenen Schnipsel sind, wie der Post den ich vorher zitiert hab, wenig Skillabhängig. Ich würd sogar sagen einer der CS 1.6 auf "Mid" gespielt hat in den Wars hats kann jeden dieser Shots.
Aber das ist generell das, was mich an modernen Shootern stört: das kann man schnell mal. Wenn man in CS 1.6 nur "mid" ist, macht man in CSS, BF, COD headshots en masse...


----------



## Para911 (7. Januar 2012)

Beste Spieler der Welt?
Also sorry PC-Games, das stimmt ja wohl so nicht ganz.
Das BF3 Jet Video ist (offensichtlicherweise) gestellt.
Incorporated sieht auch nur so über geskillt aus, weil die "langweiligen" Pausen zwischen den Kills rausgeschnitten sind. (Nachladen, rumgehüpfe, um nicht getroffen zu werden, nicht getroffen usw.).
Das BF1942 LoopZook gehört in die Kategorie "Lucky Shot of the Year".
Das erste MW3 Video ist definitiv gestellt
Beim 2ten kann man schon einen gewissen skill zusprechen.
Den rest spar ich mir jetzt mal.


----------



## hifumi (7. Januar 2012)

Ist die News jetzt schon alt oder nicht? Bei der Datumsangabe steht irgendwie 7.1.2012, aber einige Kommentare und der Startbeitrag sind von 2011.
Wie dem auch sei, das Q3 Video find ich schon ganz beeindruckend. Ich meine das, bei dem der Spieler die ganze Zeit kommentiert und man mal mitbekommt wieviel Taktik und Vorausdenken da eigentlich dabei ist.


----------



## UnPr3diCtabl3 (7. Januar 2012)

Da kenn ich besseres. Visit us: german-soldier-force.eu


----------



## dennis-2810 (7. Januar 2012)

Wenn ihr schon ein Trackmania Video postet dann bitte eins von Nations ESWC oder Nations Forever bzw. Stadium. Als ob die Skills von Canyon Spielern schon als unglaublich bezeichnet werden können wenn das Spiel erst seit Ende letzten Jahres raus ist. Außerdem hat Nations mit ABSTAND die meisten treuen Spieler da es kostenlos ist. Was ich da schon alles gesehen hab...


----------



## SnowmanGER (7. Januar 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ach komm, die "Arrow to the knee" Jokes sind doch 1. nur im englischen  lustig (sonst klingen sie so dämlich nachgemacht) und zweitens  so  ausgelutscht (und bärtig)... und dann war der nichtmal so besonders, wie  berühmt ist denn das BF 2142 wirklich (auch wenns das einzige war, was  mich gereizt hat)



Ich liebe ja Menschen wie dich, die der Meinung sind, dass sie die gesammte Menschheit repräsentieren, was sie sagen ist allgemeingültig.
Du machst dich hier ziemlich zum Affen indem du behauptest, dass wenn dir etwas nicht gefällt es allen nicht gefällt. Was dir gefällt und was nicht ist deine Sache, aber überlasse dabei den restlichen 7 Milliarden Menschen ihre eigene Meinung, anstatt ihnen deine aufzudrängen.


----------



## freakplayer (7. Januar 2012)

Also ich frag mich, wo die ganzen wirklichen ProGamer sind mit ihren Videos aus den "alten" Tagen (CS 1.6 vorallem)

mir fällt jetzt spontan SpawN ein (der Typ war einfach nur krank)


----------



## oldsql-Triso (7. Januar 2012)

Bei CS 1.6 gibt's so dermaßen viele Videos der PG's, die so krank sind, das es dafür fast eine einzelne Seite gibt und zwar planet-movies.com . Das können sich die Neuankömmlinge mal ne Ecke abschneiden 

Aber was mir hier absolut fehlt ist die Painkiller-World-Series-Tour mit 1Mio € Preisgeld. Wo sich Fatality auch probiert hat. Die muss einfach rein!


----------



## fastgiga (7. Januar 2012)

was in 3 Teufels Namen?

Wisst ihr (PCGAMES) überhaupt was der Satz: "Die wohl besten Spieler der Welt" bedeutet? Die BF3 videos zeigen NULL Skill.

Sniper Videos können Skill zeigen, da will ich gar niht drüber meckern. Aber zu zweit mehrere Versuche zu brauchen jemand der in gerader linie auf einen zukommt zu killen ist nicht wirklich SKil, eher glück das der feind so dumm war. Und das zweite vid genauso. Halt mehrer kills alle aus der selben entfernung weil die gegner zu dumm sind sich zu bewegen.

Echt mal, solche posts führen dazu, das im public zocken alle nur noch auf ihre kdr und ihren epenis achten.

Schämen solltet ihr euch.

Ein Zusammenschnitt aus mehreren Szenen gibt sowieso NIE den skill eines spielers an, höchstens seine Ausdauern und sein luck.

Sucht bei ligen wie clanbase etc nach replays, DAS ist skill. (ESL is da nicht zu empfehlen...esl ist praktisch wie public)


----------



## Ronni312 (7. Januar 2012)

Is jetzt nich euer ernst? 

Die BF3 Videos sind ja wohl ein Witz .. ^^


----------



## Mantelhuhn (7. Januar 2012)

Teilweise sind das Glückskills, das da als "Beste Spieler der Welt" zu verkaufen ist teilweise ein Witz.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (7. Januar 2012)

Fastgiga da du die Clanbase nennst weiß ich wie hochwertig qualitativ deine Aussage insgesamt war. Die Liga ist so gut wie tot und ESL mit ihren Turnieren sind immer noch das nonplus ultra. ESL Extreme Masters z.B. Wirst wohl eher an der Aufgabe gescheitert sein, dich da durchzusetzen.
Die Battlefield-Videos sind trotzdem Müll.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (7. Januar 2012)

Nix mit Skill. Das mit BFBC2 sagt überhaupt nichts übern Skill aus. Woooooow er hat nen Heli mit einem Raketenwerfer gekillt oder durchs Campen einen in 200 Metern Entfernung gekillt.

Dazu zeigt das Team Fortress 2 Video überhaupt nicht was Skill bedeutet. Das ist einfach nur Griefing (wie der Titel auch sagt). Und das Starcraft 2 Video bedeutet auch nichts. Viele Leute betreiben APM-Spam. Nur weil er 200 Actions per Minute ausführt ist er noch lange nicht gut.

Aber hauptsache nen Special, dass Klicks zieht -.-


----------



## Moleny (7. Januar 2012)

Das TF2 Video ist ganz lustig auch wenn es jetzt nichts mit Skill zu tun hat. Was mich eher nervt in der Überschrift da steht was von Street Fighter 4 und hier findet man wieder nur das uralte Daigo SF3TS Video welches wirklich fast jeder kennt.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Januar 2012)

Ich beschränke mich hier nur auf Q3 und Cs 1.6

Fatal1ty
Zero4
Cooller

Heaton
Neo mouz
Neo
Forest

mehr fallen mir gerade nicht ein


----------



## oldsql-Triso (8. Januar 2012)

CS 1.6 Clan's wo es sich lohnt:
Jax Money Crew
Mibr
Complexity
mtw
tamm
eol
SK
Mouz
Attax
fnatic
Na'vi
lunatic hai
wnv
und etliche mehr... Zu denen gibt's hammerharte Videos. Aber das ihr die Painkiller-Tour nicht mit dabei habt. Man man man...


----------



## jo0 (8. Januar 2012)

QuakeLive - Cooller http://www.sk-gaming.com/video/335169-Cooller_20102011 angucken!!


----------



## Lov2 (8. Januar 2012)

wieder mal ein absolut unnötiges video special von pcgames.. vllt sollte man mal leute die ein wenig ahnung von skill haben die videos aussuchen lassen


----------



## weilichskann (8. Januar 2012)

mw3-section ist kompletter müll. da in mw3 das quickscoping wieder möglich ist, glauben natürlich die kids wieder, dass ausschließlich quickscoping skill bedeutet. dem ist auf keinen fall so. fürs quickscopen braucht man ein gewisses gefühl, ja, aber nur wenn einer eine sniper in der hand hält und ein paar mal einen quickscope trifft, hat er noch immer keinen skill. und trickshots sind das luck-behaftetste was es gibt. zu sagen, dass es unglaubliches können zeigt, wenn man als final kill irgendeinen 360-shot landet, ist das gedankengut, dass sich in vieler leute festgesetzt hat, aber kompletter irrsinn ist. die leute gehen sogar soweit, dass sie in free-for-all, die ersten 29 kills mit irgendwelchen (leider noch immer) overpowerten waffen machen und dann für den 30. kill die sniper rausholen und nach tausenden versuchen einmal einen trickshot landen und dann unverschämt behaupten, er sei der beste. da das spiel im public-modus, immer noch sehr imba ist, ist es aber ziemlich schwer, skill auszumachen. hat jemand sehr hohe stats von 70:10 oÄ. muss das noch gar nix heißen. er kann genausogut mit hardliner in einer ecke sitzen, warten bis er 4 punkte bekommt, mit der predator zum chopper kommen und mit dem chopper zum pave low, der ordentlich schaden macht. 

zur css-section: viele gamer die clayman editiert hat, sind wirklich in der esl aktiv und anerkannt, trotzdem darf man nicht außer acht lassen, dass die videos eben editiert sind. oft werden irgendwelche prefires, fehlschüsse, falsche predictions und im zuge dessen, stümperhafte movements einfach weggeschnitten, sodass es am ende, nach godlike aussieht. vor allem achtet bei spraydowns darauf, dass die gegner oft nur mit pistolen bewaffnet sind. das bedeutet, dass sie eben gerade eine eco-runde machen, ergo (fast) zur gänze unequipped und geschlossen als team irgendeinen weg entlanggehen und der ach so tolle gamer, der den spraydown landet, voll equipped nurmehr draufhalten muss. (natürlich bedarf auch das ein gewisses maß an können, ist aber oft spektakulärer inszeniert, als es tatsächlich ist.) bei anderen youtubern, die css-clips ins netz stellen und den unbändigen drang haben, im internet und in der css-szene allbekannt zu werden, ergo epic fame zu werden (die meisten davon dürften als kleinkind zu heiß gebadet worden sein) muss man aufpassen, ob die clips nicht sogar auch gestellt sind. früher als ich regelmäßig mit leuten gespielt habe, die unbedingt yt-videos machen wollten, wurde ich nicht nur einmal gefragt, ob ich bei so einer produktion nicht mithelfen wolle. einmal ließ ich mich dazu überreden und musste feststellen, dass der eine gamer, der die frags aufzeichnen wollte sogar einen aimbot benutzt hat, damit seine frags auch gelingen. (im endeffekt war der edit dann so mies, dass es offensichtlicher nicht mehr ging). 
also gerade in der css szene gibt es viele "poser", wie ich sie nenne, deren videos zwar zum teil gut editiert sind, aber eben so, dass oben genannte "fails", die zu css aber dazugehören, nicht darin zu finden sind. also lasst euch nicht vom schein trügen, nicht alle uber-frags sind wirklich 1:1 im spiel so passiert.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (8. Januar 2012)

Wahre Worte, weilichskann. Skill bedeutet neben Reflexen auch Teamfähigkeit (Counter Strike) und das richtige Einschätzen von Situationen (gerade bei Starcraft 2). Ob der Gegner dann mit 3 stümperhaften Schüssen ins Bein oder durch einen knallharten Headder verendet, ist dann am Ende eher zweitrangig. Von daher finde ich solche Montages zwar schön anzuschauen, aber sie zeigen eben meist nur das eine: Der Typ kann gut zielen. Mehr nicht.


----------



## SatansTwin (13. Januar 2012)

oh man schade.. ich habe mich auch auf nen paar Videos mit "mach den Mund wieder zu"-Feeling gefreut. Ist ja nicht so, dass es die nicht gibt. Aber die Battlefield Videos? ich bitte euch. Beim ersten Video können die Jungs ja selber garnicht fassen, was für Glück sie haben. Fand ich trotzdem witzig. Aber das zweite? Wie kommt ihr dazu sowas zu veröffentlichen? Es sind ja nicht mal Killserien. Einfach einzelne Treffer mit ner Sniper Rifle hintereinander zu schneiden.. Gähn. Ich spiele selber viel zu selten Sniper... ähh.. ich meine Aufklärer...  aber gebt mir ne Woche, dann kann ich das Gleiche abliefern. Nen 900 Meter Headshot und nen Heli-Pilot aus demCockpit snipern ist selbst mir schon geglückt...


----------



## bergerules (19. Januar 2012)

Was solln bitte das bescheuerte Trollvideo von TF? 
Wer hat das denn ausgesucht?
Es gibt soo gute Fragmovies von TF...


----------

